# Garage Board



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

Hey come check out my board at:

www.garageboard.com


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Is it just a general car board???


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2002)

Yeah pretty much.


----------

